

New Chrome Beta includes Native Client - AndrewDucker
http://chrome.blogspot.com/2011/08/building-better-web-apps-with-new.html

======
ender7
To me, this seems like a Big Huge Deal, but perhaps there aren't that many use
cases for it. Is anyone excited to build something that runs at almost-native
speed on a browser?

~~~
Udo
Yes, this could be a huge deal for games development. Especially if they
somehow manage to not kill OpenGL before it becomes popular this could enable
very cool things indeed.

